# tankless heater install



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

a set of heaters we installed at a public aquatic center we are remodeling, they put the fence around it today after i took video and a few pics.

the painting contractor painted the gas pipe for us and the water lines will be insulated later.

kind of a fun little project, the most heaters i have installed on one job.

4 heaters for each the men's and woman's bathrooms.

tell me what you would have done differently ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J1ONXBH9NE


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great looking pipe work. The copper joints look teriffic.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great looking pipe work. The copper joints look teriffic.


thanks, there are a few joints that are sloppy, my helper just doesn't understand to wipe the excess flux off before applying solder, but overall i am happy with it.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Other then that Milwaukee laying in the dirt, LOL, I think you did a nice clean looking job.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Grimmeute said:


> Other then that Milwaukee laying in the dirt, LOL, I think you did a nice clean looking job.


not mine LOL, thanks


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work, I'm currently working on installing 6 cascading together. Are those 240a?
I just noticed no condensate neutralizer, are you guys not worried about the acidic condensate dumping right below that nicely done copper?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How many total BTU's? Is that gas line 2"? Those units must suck a lot of gas when they fire up.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

marc76075 said:


> Nice work, I'm currently working on installing 6 cascading together. Are those 240a?
> I just noticed no condensate neutralizer, are you guys not worried about the acidic condensate dumping right below that nicely done copper?


 yes 240a units, condensates run down to within 6" of the slab, should i run them to the grass instead ?



Tommy plumber said:


> How many total BTU's? Is that gas line 2"? Those units must suck a lot of gas when they fire up.


1,600,000BTU total, a 2" line within 10' should handle 4 million BTU at 7" water column, or so i was told ?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not unless you want dead grass. Those units out out alot of condensate and from what I understand it's pretty acidic. Call up navien tech and see what they suggest. They'll probably tell you to install a neutralizer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> Not unless you want dead grass. Those units out out alot of condensate and from what I understand it's pretty acidic. Call up navien tech and see what they suggest. They'll probably tell you to install a neutralizer.


Yep... seen cast iron pipe get eaten away by those condensate.. and required to be replaced with crappy cast iron due to backazzward plumbing code here.. sure I set up the neutralizer but, do they maintence it??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> 1,600,000BTU total, a 2" line within 10' should handle 4 million BTU at 7" water column, or so i was told ?











I'm sure you guys know what you're doing. I was just asking. Not trying to second guess the sizing. I don't install many gas tankless, that's why I was asking.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm sure you guys know what you're doing. I was just asking. Not trying to second guess the sizing. I don't install many gas tankless, that's why I was asking.


i understand, i was wondering as well and called my boss on it


----------

